# Small Oddball Fish?



## kr1st3n

I've really become drawn to the 'oddballs' of the aquarium trade. In particular, the smaller oddballs. I'm looking for one more fish to round out my last build, preferably a mid-to-bottom range swimmer. My current bottom dwellers are two red clawed crabs and a L134 Pleco. I was thinking perhaps getting a blue goby, but wasn't too sure. Does anyone have any good suggestions for unique mid-to-bottom dwellers that are under 4-5 inches or so?


----------



## NAH23

Banjo Catfish! Very odd and interesting creatures lol


----------



## kr1st3n

Odd and interesting indeed! I don't think my 20 G would be the best for them right now as I'm working on getting some more hidey spots, probably some more driftwood. Might look into one for my other tank, though.


----------



## MattsBettas

Any reason you're looking for bottom dwellers? I'm just concerned because they're carbs down they're already (which I believe actually do need access to a small area of land), and crabs are known to nip fins and fish if they can get at that. Hows the tank currently stocked?


----------



## kr1st3n

The crabs keep to one side of the tank, and when they want to get air, they climb up the plants and rest on the leaves above the water line. They're fine.  I've never had an issue with fin clipping with any of my clawed tank inhabitants. I have the stocking in my sig. It's the one with the L134 Pleco. Most of my fish are top-mid, and I'm looking for just one more fish that prefers the bottom.


----------



## MattsBettas

My apologies, I totally missed the sig! So you're current stock in a 20g tank is: L134 Pleco, Paradise Fish, Dwarf Gourami, Blue Rainbowfish, Panda Garra, Guppies, and Red Claw Crabs. Honestly this is probably around fully stocked already, especially since the pleco and crabs have fairly high bioloads. The rainbowfish would be happier in a group, though not in a 20g tank (unless it's one of the dwarf varieties, _M. praecox_ or _Pseudomugil sp._). 

Anyways, I know you didn't come for a critique of your stocking, so I'm sorry for that! Some fish that might be appropriate are hastatus, hasbrosus, and even pygmaes cories, and neon tetras... Though those aren't oddballs by any means. This is tough because a lot of the time oddball fish are more likely to be sensitive and needing of a carefully or exclusive stocking, and they're hard to find whether or not they're easy to care for. I would recommend apistogrammas or rams if you were currently stocked differently as well. 

The level of the tank the fish fills is typically my last concern/notice, so don't rely on my info... It's mainly based on what I've read.


----------



## kr1st3n

MattsBettas said:


> My apologies, I totally missed the sig! So you're current stock in a 20g tank is: L134 Pleco, Paradise Fish, Dwarf Gourami, Blue Rainbowfish, Panda Garra, Guppies, and Red Claw Crabs. Honestly this is probably around fully stocked already, especially since the pleco and crabs have fairly high bioloads. The rainbowfish would be happier in a group, though not in a 20g tank (unless it's one of the dwarf varieties, _M. praecox_ or _Pseudomugil sp._).
> 
> Anyways, I know you didn't come for a critique of your stocking, so I'm sorry for that! Some fish that might be appropriate are hastatus, hasbrosus, and even pygmaes cories, and neon tetras... Though those aren't oddballs by any means. This is tough because a lot of the time oddball fish are more likely to be sensitive and needing of a carefully or exclusive stocking, and they're hard to find whether or not they're easy to care for. I would recommend apistogrammas or rams if you were currently stocked differently as well.
> 
> The level of the tank the fish fills is typically my last concern/notice, so don't rely on my info... It's mainly based on what I've read.


The rainbowfish are actually dwarf blue rainbows, and I have two of them, since there were only two stocked at the store, otherwise I would have gotten three. I wouldn't put a regular rainbow in there.  The tank is heavily filtered, and stocked comfortably, so I would really only put one more fish in there. I do weekly 10-25% WCs, and vacuum the top layer of sand regularly. 

I've never really been into the cories for some reason, and I'm not a fan of the neons. Only have a few because of my little brother. 

I have a 10 gal. I could free up and shift fish into if need be. I also have a 3 gal I could move one or two of the guppies into. So, I have flexible space/room. I'm still thinking I might look for a neon blue goby or two, but they're really hard to find.


----------

